# FREE 6kg calor gas propane cylinder



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I was about to put this on the site on Sunday before it blew up.... 

Since having the gaslow kit installed. I have a spare 6kg Calor gas propane cylinder (the red one) which is about half full. If anybody wants it and can collect from me here in sunny Bognor, please advise by PM or give me your details here & i'll contact you. I'll be at the Newbury show on Sunday, can bring it along, but must know by end of today.


----------

